
She said yes – again, after rebuilding a love erased by memory loss - swsieber
https://www.timescolonist.com/news/local/she-said-yes-again-after-rebuilding-a-love-erased-by-memory-loss-1.23930434
======
Nextgrid
Beautiful. A real-life version of The Vow:
[https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1606389/](https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1606389/)

